# Broads With Rods Tournament



## chads7376 (Aug 25, 2006)

Took the wife fishing for this tourny. She won first place trout and my buddy Pat's wife took first place red.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Congratulations to your wife on the win. I love being on the water with my wife.

Broads With Rods? Where (and why) do people come up with this stuff?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very Nice pics , women and fishin' 2 of my favs!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

That's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmmmmm...........Outstanding!!!!!


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes... Outstanding. Nice fish.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

4 Keepers indeed!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

nice report indeed! 

You lucky dogs!!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Way to go Chad and Pat. I knew that your wives could out fish ya'll. LOL Just kidding. Congrats to the wives.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Te.jas.on said:


> Broads With Rods? Where (and why) do people come up with this stuff?


LOL, Jason I have often wondered the same thing. Some tournaments I just wouldnt fish because of the stupid names.

Congrats to the ladies though, good to see you out there fishing!! Cool.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

HAHA......Dustin. Hey give me a call sometime. You have my #!!!!!!!!



Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Way to go Chad and Pat. I knew that your wives could out fish ya'll. LOL Just kidding. Congrats to the wives.
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

patwilson said:


> HAHA......Dustin. Hey give me a call sometime. You have my #!!!!!!!!


Sure will Bud. I still have your #. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Congrats to the ladies! Good lookin fish there! You done good!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Where was this held?


----------



## chads7376 (Aug 25, 2006)

Bastrop Marina in Demi John


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

too good


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats to your bride. I must admit however, I was a little timid in opening the thread fearing some kind of crazy Rio de Janeiro Carnivale Party pics.


----------



## chads7376 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hal01 said:


> Congrats to your bride. I must admit however, I was a little timid in opening the thread fearing some kind of crazy Rio de Janeiro Carnivale Party pics.


LOL!!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought it was a beauty pageant myself.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Green aint just for the ratings.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

hilldo said:


> Green aint just for the ratings.


?????????I must be lost....


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

patwilson said:


> ?????????I must be lost....


Envy


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

hilldo said:


> Envy


Oh.... 2Cool!


----------

